# Meat Thermometers



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Thermopop and an Igrill mini thermometer.I find both of them to have inconsistent readings.Interested in which ones people would recommend.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0...ick+et-733&dpPl=1&dpID=41BZu2lNknL&ref=plSrch


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like my thermopen! It's instant read and very consistent. I've been seeing some ads for a wireless thermometer probe called meater. Its new so I'm waiting on reviews before I try and buy one


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

i have and love my thermapop. How did you figure it was inconsistent?


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

*Best Grill Thermometer*

For all you professional smoker/grillers out there what is the best dual probe thermometer for the grill. Went to smoke a brisket this morning and both of my probes are off.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Lots of praise for Maverick products in the grilling and smoking forums.
I have had a ET-73 for several years and it does what I want.
dual probes for internal meat temp and inside the grill smoker.
Wireless remote, etc.
$40 most places.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Maverick et-732 and et-733 are both great. Had a 732 for years and 733 for 18months or so. Amazingribs.com has reviews and praise. Amazon or amazenproducts.com are best prices. 

The bge unit is a bge branded maverick based on the 732/733. Iirc it is an et-734 lol


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Been using the Maverick dual temp with wireless remote for years without issue.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Ragon,Temp may be 120 degrees at one site and 2 inches away can be 100 degees.Did a beef tenderloin for Christmas and said temp was 133 degrees and it was raw.Maybe I just got a bad unit.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

I will check out the Mavericks.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Check them with boiling water, and a half and half mix of ice and water, it should read 212 and 32 degrees F, it will give you an idea about how far from accurate it is.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

DLo said:


> Check them with boiling water, and a half and half mix of ice and water, it should read 212 and 32 degrees F, it will give you an idea about how far from accurate it is.


THIS!

I have a Lavatools Javelin instant read probe thermometer, it is dead on, tested as per above.
It is a good probe and significantly less expensive than many others.
Only Con is the display is not back lit.

For a dual probe, air/meat, I'm looking at getting the Thermoworks Smoke.
http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke?gc...shbULxTNz0zw_5G9HgTHxrs3PoHkrsUzRsaAiYX8P8HAQ


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone tried one of the wifi thermometers, I would like to be able to monitor my temps on my phone, but I would like to hear real world reviews first?


----------

